# Scared!



## Debrading (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi everybody my name is Debbie. About 8 weeks ago I started getting pain in my left waist area radiating to my back with lots of trapped gas. I tried to wait it out but then got scared and went to my primary Dr. and was told I had diverticulitis and was put on 2 antibiotics. This didn"t work.

I then sought out my gastrointerologist and he ordered stool samples and a ct scan. Everything came back normal so he is not sure what it is. Gave me Bentyl and told to take align everyday. I've been doing this for 2 weeks and it really isn't much better.

Has anybody here had that? I had a hysterectomy last Feb. Could that be related. Any response would be welcome. Its all I can think about, that maybe its cancer. thank u for your time.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think anything really sinister would have shown up in the testing they did. However the most definitive test would be a colonoscopy. You should report back to the GI that you are not seeing much difference in your symptoms with the Bentyl & Align. Maybe request a colonoscopy?? But in any event I don't think the symptoms warrant any severe worrying... so try to relax.


----------



## Debrading (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for responding. I have another appt. scheduled for Jan 8 to see the GI. He said he would def do a colonoscopy but wanted any inflammation to calm down first. I just get scared because no one I know seems to have had this. Thanks again, Debbie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The symptoms are shared by many... you are far from alone. Let us know how you do. In the meantime if the pain is stationary... try putting a heat patch on it and see if that helps. Bentyl is an anti-spasmodic.. Peppermint is a natural one so feel free to use peppermint tea, capsules or even strong Altoid type mints to help you as well.


----------



## Debrading (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for responding. It's just so weird. Have you had this? There is so much gas people look at me funny its that loud. the pain fluctuates but is always there. I will try the peppermint.

I guess I'm just scared because nothing is showing up on the scans but this is real! I worry that its serious and that I'm letting it go. Well again thanks for your time. Debbie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nothing shows up on any IBS'ers testing. That is why they call it a "functional disorder". Also you could try a different probiotic with different bacterial strains... just do some label reading.


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi-

I hope you're feeling better. Like others have said, we all have similar stories. I'm 23 and have been having issues since I was 13. I've passed out many times from my symptoms and had to have CT scans because I'm always hitting my head when I fall. It's definitely a scary time.

Keep following up with your doctor and definitely get the colonoscopy. If everything keeps showing up negative, don't freak out. All my tests have shown up negative except for one (Bacterial Overgrowth test). I was treated for that and the pain came back. IBS is a very annoying and mysterious illness.

I have been on Bentyl for 6 months and it has helped me but it is the 2ND antispasmodic I've tried. The 1st one didnt work for me. So keep trying!

I know it can be hard. I have a hard time accepting the IBS "diagnosis." I believe something else is my issue but it may just be severe IBS. I'm lucky enough to live in NYC so I have the opportunity to go to Mt. Sinai hospital for testing in January but it may just lead to the same result.

Keep your head up! It will get better! Even if it's a few months off from the pain, it is so worth it!

Message me if you have any questions!


----------



## Debrading (Dec 22, 2014)

Kristi thanks so much for your response. Wow you really have had a bad time, and so young. I truly hope your testing in January finds something little thast treatable and you are pain free for the rest of your life.

I am 58 and have had some weird health issues in the past. I can usually overcome anything that comes my way but its the not knowing that is scary. This is so strange and as I said above I don't want anything to get worse if I can help it. It basically hurts all the time and the gas and diarrhea are awful. I can't get the cancer worry out of my head.

Thanks again and Merry Christmas to you and yours! Debbie


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you as well!

Your best bet would be to go to a GI doctor and get a colonoscopy. My original GI doctor is one of the doctors where my mom works and I worked there during the summers and such. The results of a colonoscopy may be able to relieve a little stress on you as cancer is often seen first in these. If nothing shows up, then that's good news! (Well at least in the cancer world).

People are afraid of colonoscopies for some reason. I had mine at 22. The prep was the worst part about it but I survived it. (Although I can't drink orange Gatorade anymore. ) My mother, aunts, uncles all just hit 50 in the past few years and are trying to avoid it. The actual procedure is not bad at all and I can say this because I woke up during my procedure. Well my eyes didnt open but I could sort of feel what was going on and I heard the diagnoses when they were talking about it in the room. Haha weird situation but I survived!


----------



## Debrading (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks you again Kristi. I go to the GI on Jan 8th so hopefully he will set up a colonoscopy for me then. He originally said he wouldn't try a colonoscopy until the inflammation was gone and thats why we did the stool samples and ct scan. It hasn't gotten any better so I hope he doesn't say no again.

Has your IBS ever acted like this. Pain in left side, sometimes radiating to the front or back and gobs of gas stuck in there? Debbie


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

So I have had pain all over but it's usually in the left side. The pain radiates to my back and front all the time. Some times when I go to walk to the bathroom, I'm hunched over in pain.

I have found that some times when I start to have pain, I take 2 GasX extra strengths and it helps pass quicker. Its still painful but for not as long.

However, I will find something that helps and itll stop working after a few months.


----------

